# software for mac



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Went to horn response and their software is windows based. What's out there for mac? I'm not looking to model full horn but actually want to see what a 1" or 2" tapered ring would do to Dyn MW170 response from 60 to 700hz. Cone diameter is 5 and 5/8" (as measured from center of surround to center of surround). Ring would start at 6 and 3/4" on speaker frame and an inch away would be 5.5". I'm guessing with only an inch depth and an opening only 1/8" smaller than cone diameter that there would be no difference? Or would 700hz or a little higher start to lose off axis response?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

bobduch said:


> Went to horn response and their software is windows based. What's out there for mac? I'm not looking to model full horn but actually want to see what a 1" or 2" tapered ring would do to Dyn MW170 response from 60 to 700hz. Cone diameter is 5 and 5/8" (as measured from center of surround to center of surround). Ring would start at 6 and 3/4" on speaker frame and an inch away would be 5.5". I'm guessing with only an inch depth and an opening only 1/8" smaller than cone diameter that there would be no difference? Or would 700hz or a little higher start to lose off axis response?


I got sick of my old Windows 7 laptop running like crap (2gb of ram, can't take any more than that.)

So I installed Lubuntu and put Windows 7 in a VM using Oracle Virtualbox.

Works quite well.

You could do the same thing with your Mac.

VMWare Player has generally worked better for me than Oracle VirtualBox, but under Lubuntu it was iffy, so YMMV


I'm a huge fan of running software in VMs... Makes everything so much easier.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe you can use Boot Camp: Mac Basics: Using Windows on your Mac with Boot Camp


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Macs, and have Parallels 9 running Windows 7 on all of them.


----------

